# Sitecom LN308 Print server problems



## stu038 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello folks

I'm having a problem with the above beast that hopefully someone can assist me with.

I've got 4 machines, using Server 2008, Windows 7, XP Pro and XP home respectively.

Epson Stylus DX4800 MFP and Seagate External HDD connected to the Print Server which is patched up with the latest firmware and manager/control centre software.

The devices appear in the server manager and the print server itself appears on the network, but I can't then see the devices hanging off it.

I can connect to the HDD via FTP which despite logging on with the default admin account then tells me it hasn't got sufficient permissions to do anymore than view the folders.

This leads me to think that the inability to "see" the printer or the HDD while browsing the network directly or through the add Printer or map Drives wizards is a security/permissions problem.

I've removed AV and firewall software all to no avail.

The only security type settings I can see in the manager software relate to server authentication and FTP all of which I've enabled and disabled in just about every combination I can and still no joy. Although it shouldn't make any difference on the internal network I've also tried port forwarding the printer TCP ports on the router a Linksys BERSF41 for RAW printing.

Disabling/Enabling UPnP makes no difference

I know its most likely something basic I'm missing but having spent hours going round in circles the minds fried :4-dontkno so any suggestions would be gratefully received :smile:


----------

